# Heaven in the middle of nowhere!



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

So, we finally moved to North Carolina, into a town that has about 800 people. It's not even on most maps! Yes, this little town is where we are going to open our haunt themed B&B within a year, with any luck. It took 2 months for the town to decide what the regulations were to open one. We had to go to the town council meeting, explain what we plan on doing for Halloween and get their blessing, so we didn't build it all and then get shut down! At one time, this town was the largest casket building area in the country. The local restaurant owner had the casket company. So, in doing some networking, I spoke to the owners wife, who told us there are still some caskets in the warehouse and they will give us 2 of them whenever we are ready for them. The guy across the street grows corn, alot of it, in the large field behind his house and he will give us corn stalks. In NJ, noone GAVE you anything free. One farm I asked in NJ charged $10 for five stalks! Now all I need to do is find someone with a pickup truck to start grabbing all the free pallets and other materials, and I am on my way to a great haunt. This year it has to be great..the town is looking forward to it and since we are on a major road, there may be alot of people coming. I guess it pays to live in a little nowhere town after all.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So exciting for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:As you have discovered Patti, along with the hardships of living in a small town, comes the perks of living in the South in a small town. Southern Hospitality is first rate. Yay for you!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

What a wonderful situation you have found yourself in! All the best in your new home. Good luck with your haunt!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*It was smart of you to go and get the town involved! As you stated it's better to get there approval before hand than to have built it and had to take it down after all. Now that you have the community on your side and involved in many ways it will be even easier for you next year to run the site, because of the backing from the area where you live now!

Congratulations on your achievement, where you live! *_


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Congratulations trishaanne! Hope you take progress pics, looking forward to seeing the complete renovation.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Trollwizard...we live in the tiny little town of Woodland, NC. We went to the town to ask because someone told us that we may need a permit. The town itself has 4 employees..lol. One police officer, the mayor, the clerk and the public works/code enforcement/janitor. After talking to them, the code enforcement guy researched it and found no town ordinances. However, they asked us to come to the town council meeting and explain to them what we do. We took the newspaper articles that were written about us in NJ, our guest book filled with comments, photos of a few haunts, etc. The mayor told us that since there was nothing in the ordinances, noone has ever done anything like this so all we need to do is not block sidewalks, be safe, and be done by the 9:00 curfew. They are allowing us to do it on October 31 and November 1, since it is a weekend. Now to just get some volunteers for actors and we're good to go. Since we use pallets for walls, today while talking to someone the next town over, we even scored pallets. He has a plastics factory and has hundreds of them. All we have to do is call when we're ready and he'll give us all we need. So far things are going pretty well down here. The town gave us their blessing for a B&B and for the haunt, we've made some great contacts for when we're ready to open, and so far it looks like people may actually come check us out. We invited the town council to come too, and they are coming, with their kids, and hopefully, since we are on a major road, we'll get alot of visitors.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It sounds like everything is going really well. I was going to say you're lucky for a chance to get to live your dream, but I know it's been a lot more than luck. It's been a lot of planning and a lot of hard work. I'm so happy for you guys. Please keep us up to date on what's happening. I'm living vicariously through you.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

We moved to the south 11 years ago and haven't regretted it once!!! The people here are lovely and the weather is sublime. Good Luck to you guys I hope it turns out to be everything you hope for!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm so glad that you are happy with your move and the town is being cooperative with the information needed to get your B&B started. I am so happy for you and envious at the same time.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

So did I read your post correctly? Your B&B will be haunt themed?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

YAY! You guys need to buy a truck!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Dead Susan, yes, you read right. We were hoping to be up and running by next May but now it probably won't be until June or July. My son is getting married here at the house next May, and I don't think my future daughter in laws grandparents will want to stay here in a room filled with zombies, one with evil clowns or one that has a coffin bed in it..LOL. That and the fact that the IRS has decided to take a HUGE chunk of hubbys retirement payment that they are insisting we pay within 5 years, it's setting us back a little. Debbie, we are hoping to get a truck so that when we find all these free pallets, and other cool stuff on craigslist, along with all the cornstalks, we can actually pick them up!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats on your endeavors, and hope it will only get easier from here on out!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Well that is the coolest thing ever! Sorry about the retirement pay...that really stinks. But congratulations on everything else. It sounds like a lot of fun. And once you get up and running you'll automatically have a big list of potential guests right here on the Forum!


----------

